# Tank Mates for Convict



## bdell (Jun 6, 2012)

Im going to give away my male convict. What are good tank mates for a female convict(she is about 1.5") My tank is small its only 20 g 
thanks


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a Thorichthys ellioti in with my female convict, and they get along well. Could try one of the Thorichthys species - most are docile enough and big enough to be housed with convicts.


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

In a 20 gallon, I'd probably only put a few dithers with your female con. Is it a 20 long or 20 tall?


----------



## bdell (Jun 6, 2012)

I think its 20 long. and Im thinking of getting a firemouth. Would it be better to get a male or female?


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

At that size (1.5"), both convict and firemouth are fine if its a 20 long. As adults, they will need a 3'-4' long footprint. (40 breeder, 55 gallon etc.)

My opinion

Art


----------



## camelworm (Aug 16, 2011)

female because you may end up with firemouth convicts if not, that is a thing and has happened before look it up. best of luck :thumb:


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Wait, actually I don't get it. What's '20 long'? 20 inches?


----------



## gutted (Mar 7, 2012)

a 20 long is 30" x 12" x 12", a 20 tall is 24" x 12" x 16"


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Lolk, interesting to know. XD /not american


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

your tank is way too small for cichlids like convicts and firemouth.
you should go with a dwarf cichlid type, such as kribensis.
they are much more beautiful than convicts.
good luck!


----------



## bdell (Jun 6, 2012)

thanks for all your input. My tank is 20 long. would it be ok to keep my 1.5" female and male convicts and get a pair or firemouths or maybe 1 female?


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

A pair of cons will kill everything else in a 20g even a 20 long. A pair will work all by them selves. But what will you do with the offspring? They are worthless unless you have a larger fish to feed them too.

I second the idea of going with the dwarfs. Shell dwellers, rams, apitos,there are plenty of options suited for your tank and most are more attractive then cons.

Cons are cool but your tank limits you.


----------



## gutted (Mar 7, 2012)

Do you plan on keeping the convicts for a long time? Or planing on upgrading your tank? Because for now that should be fine but I wouldn't do a firemouth because once they start breeding, and they will, they will kill any tankmate with them.

I picked up an 8" Jack Dempsey on craigslist who was living in a 30" long tank. Poor guy had no where to swim. There's a lot of people on craigslist selling 8"-10" Oscars in 10 gallon tanks. I'm sure they wanted to upgrade to a bigger tank but never got around to it. I'm not saying that will happen to you but its just something to think about.


----------

